# Putting Screws Into The Ceiling



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm working on some modifications on our 25RS-S. So many of you are handy with working on your Outbacks that I'm trusting you to tell me how safe it is to put screws into the ceiling of our trailer. If it IS safe, what size screws (how far into the ceiling can they go)? Interested in your educated responses.
Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There are screws holding the rail for rear bed slide-out, so you should be able to use the screws on your Outback.

What are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Remove one ceiling light fixture to see the space available or kill 2 birds with one stone and remove the interior AC cover (then you can also check for snugness of the 4 mounting bolts) and it might give you piece of mind for your project.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The rafters are 4 to 6 inches in the center but down to about 2 on the sides. Where are you wanting to put screws and what do you want to hang.

The ceiling boards are just finish nailed to the rafters and can support NO weight more then the current light fixtures and even that is pushing it in some cases.. You will need to locate the rafters and screw into those to hang anything.


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There are screws holding the rail for rear bed slide-out, so you should be able to use the screws on your Outback.
> 
> What are you trying to accomplish?


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Remove one ceiling light fixture to see the space available or kill 2 birds with one stone and remove the interior AC cover (then you can also check for snugness of the 4 mounting bolts) and it might give you piece of mind for your project.


We're wanting to create a privacy screen for the sofa bed using PVC pipe and lightweight woven cloth shower curtains. Was looking at supporting everyting with a closet rod hanger support near the mirror at the end of the sofa and then just resting a support on top of the slideout panel, with a "down" piece to hold the weight between the sofa and dinette, but it ocurred to us that perhaps we could hand "U" supports in four spots and accomplish the same thing. For those who like things to look factory made, this wouldn't be a happy fix, but it won't be up all of the time - - just when someone is using the sofa bed.

Do you have suggestions for finding the rafters? We are novices when it comes to this kind of thing inside a camper.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The rafters can be visually located or by feel. Look for the nail holes (covered with putty but still visible) or push up very gently as the ceiling very thin.


----------

